# Who DOESN'T wear pads/helmets?



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't. I'm wondering who on here doesn't wear these things?
I find a lot of people on the mountain that wear at least one thing for protection/safety purposes.

*I'm absolutely not 'too cool' for pads or a helmet*, I just can't really be bothered adding MORE shit to all the gear you already have to wear.

I'd like to get an idea if there are a lot of people who don't wear the stuff, or if I'm crazy?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Helmet - Yes!

Pads - Not since my first few weeks riding. ...and it was a DIY rig I put together after my first day on a snowboard ended with a "Hip Pointer" injury!
(...good thing too, cuz my second day I did the _SAME_ freakin' thing! :blink::dizzy: )


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't wear a helmet or pads. i've tried wearing a helmet for a season or two after a friend of mine died from hitting a tree, but i always felt kinda bobble-headed and always kinda noticed it was there. the worst injuries i've had have been while wearing the helmet - not that its the helmets fault - but i took it off.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i could have most definitely used something to protect my tailbone the first week or two of riding... i was hurting for months


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just wear a helmet. Been doing that for years and it's way better than a beanie at keeping you warm. TBI's are no joke. Otherwise, all of that gear, including the helmet is up to you. I rode for a good 12 years without wearing a helmet. Certainly not needed, though I probably did suffer a slight concussion at least once that a helmet would have certainly mitigated. Stupid Onion roll jump....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I wear a helmet but never pads. The helmet thing is not a big deal to me as I wear one daily/year round on horseback. Just began wearing one for snowboarding 3 seasons ago; never wore one in the early years. I do like the extra warmth it provides.

However since a rather stunning late-in-the-day-fatigued heel edge slam at slow speed on an icy flat last season, I'm considering sacrum/coccyx protection for those super icy days just in case. That pain is too excruciating.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> i don't wear a helmet or pads. i've tried wearing a helmet for a season or two after a friend of mine died from hitting a tree, but i always felt kinda bobble-headed and always kinda noticed it was there. the worst injuries i've had have been while wearing the helmet - not that its the helmets fault - but i took it off.


i got a bad concussion and broke my collarbone once from skateboarding and tried to wear a helmet for a few months after - and i felt the same as you. it always bothered me and i ended up taking it off and never wanting to wear it again


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Helmets aren't going to save you from brain damage above a certain speed. Something like 15 MPH. What they DO save you from are nasty cuts and scrapes on your head/face. 

I grew up wearing one, but only do so now for branches in the trees. I kinda feel naked without it. I also hate wet goggles. I find your gogs get more wet when you lift them up on a beanie when its snowing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are some pretty light helmets out there for riding now too. I'll admit to feeling the bobble head effect with some helmets I have used. The Salomon helmet I am using now is pretty damn light and I don't notice it. Again to each his own. I wouldn't buy without trying on first, for sure. Tree riding in Colorado is a lot more fun with helmets too. Thick tight branches? Put your head down and go...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a event risk x measure of damages x wearing discomfort calculation. Everyone weights these factors differently.

It's long since I had the last fall, not doing crazy jumps n stuff, prefer to keep in contact with the ground, thus for me the event risk is low, but I ride pretty fast, thus the measure of damage IN CASE of a crash for the head/spine is high enough for me to compensate for the little discomfort -> no pads, but helmet and backprotector.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wear a helmet 80% of the time. Its warm and keeps my head and goggles dry when its dumping and has built in speakers. I wear Gform knee pads which are very sleek and have saved my knees many time. Plus when I stop and kneeling its a comfortable pad that protects from cold ice/snow and numerous small impacts from kneeling. I wear crash shorts for the pure comfort of being able to sit on a soft warm cushion. Has anyone been sitting on the ice/snow and it feel like you're butt is frozen???


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Helmet for sure. Took a tree limb to the dome at Vail a few years back that probably would have taken my head half off without a helmet. Never will ride without one again.

I know a lot of people say they don't ride with one because they don't like how it feels or whatever. It's all about finding the helmet that fits your dome the best. Everyone's head shape is different so there is no one best fitting helmet. Bern is my choice of brain bucket. Lowest profile and lightweight, fits like a glove.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I wear a helmet when I hit the park. There have been too many times that my board has slid out from underneath me, and i've wacked the back of my head on a rail.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've worn helmets for years when I played football and also when I owned a motorcycle. It wasn't even really a conscious decision with me. Just part of the kit.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Didn't wear one my first two years. Started to think about wearing one, buddy got a mild concussion with one on, so we decided to get one.

Because the mild concussion would have been a head crack without one (that's how hard he hit the ice)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I wear crash shorts for the pure comfort of being able to sit on a soft warm cushion. Has anyone been sitting on the ice/snow and it feel like you're butt is frozen???


I honestly never had the feeling that my butt was overly frozen while snowboarding. You sit on ice/snow, but then you move again and use the gluteal muscle. And the pants are insulated. No, really not. Maybe I'm just used to it. Try horseride daily at -10°C, with thin breeches, sitting on a leather saddle (gluteal muscle and knees not really active). THAT'S when the butt n knees really get frozen. Eatridesleep will know what I'm talking about :laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

neni said:


> I honestly never had the feeling that my butt was overly frozen while snowboarding. You sit on ice/snow, but then you move again and use the gluteal muscle. And the pants are insulated. No, really not. Maybe I'm just used to it. Try horseride daily at -10°C, with thin breeches, sitting on a leather saddle (gluteal muscle and knees not really active). THAT'S when the butt n knees really get frozen. Eatridesleep will know what I'm talking about :laugh:


LOL. I can imagine riding horses daily would really toughen the butt.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> LOL. I can imagine riding horses daily would really toughen the butt.


Chomps or poutanen demands pix in 3...2...1..


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes to the helmet, no to the padding, for now. I've had a couple severe TBI's that would have killed me had I not been wearing a helmet. As for the padding, its only been an issue now that I have scarring on my knee's and elbow's from longboarding that hurt like a mofo when you land on them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

boarderaholic said:


> Yes to the helmet, no to the padding, for now. I've had a couple severe TBI's that would have killed me had I not been wearing a helmet. As for the padding, its only been an issue now that I have scarring on my knee's and elbow's from longboarding that hurt like a mofo when you land on them.


Hey, check out Gform knee and elbow pads! I use them when I longboard and down hill Mtn bike. There are some videos about them on YouTube. They aren't all bulky like most elbow and knee pads but provide good protection for those kind of sports.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

So far just shredlife and myself?
Glad this turned into a safety gear comparison and encouragement thread lolol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I spent the first 17 years of my riding "career" wearing no protection. Then I slammed into my buddy and forgot how to talk for a few weeks, now I wear a helmet. Then I started slamming my chest and shoulders a lot, now I wear upper body protection. Had a few low stumps/trees make contact with my legs at high speed last year, thinking about lower protection too...



EatRideSleep said:


> I'm considering sacrum/coccyx protection for those super icy days just in case. That pain is too excruciating.


Where can I apply for the job? Hey I'm heated protection and plenty pudgy enough to offer shock absorption. 



neni said:


> Try horseride daily at -10°C, with thin breeches, sitting on a leather saddle (gluteal muscle and knees not really active).


See above. Same offer applies to keep your butt warm. 











C'mon Donutz my king of all creepers title was coming into question!














I like boobs.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> There are some pretty light helmets out there for riding now too. I'll admit to feeling the bobble head effect with some helmets I have used. The Salomon helmet I am using now is pretty damn light and I don't notice it. Again to each his own. I wouldn't buy without trying on first, for sure. Tree riding in Colorado is a lot more fun with helmets too. Thick tight branches? Put your head down and go...


This. Totally this. If I did not wear a helmet I would have gotten a concussion from a tree branch a long time ago. I will always wear one when in the trees just for the branches.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I didnt until i got a concussion...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I started riding at 40 years old. With a wife and 2 kids at the time, no helmet was an unnecessary risk so I've always worn one. Saved my noodle only once from what I can remember, but once is enough!
Wear wrist guards just because it's such a common injury in snowboarding, although I don't think they've ever prevented anything yet.
Wore padded shorts on and off for a few seasons but found them uncomfortable/restrictive. Now I just clip on a tailbone protector pad to my pants. MUCH better!
Finally, after smashing both shoulders on separate occasions while riding, I now wear upper body armour pretty much all the time. I found a comfortable set (Troy Lee Designs in case you're curious) and it's just like wearing a mid-layer, so no big deal.

Hey, I still have all my adult teeth and no broken bones. Why mess with success??
Hmm, mouth guard...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been skiing riding and biking for almost a couple decades now, I got my first helmet like 4 years ago. They've grown on me, I like wearing them now. 

From time to time I forget it home or leave it in the car, I'll still ride without it. In almost twenty years of hucking my body off things I've only had one concussion, that was on a Mountain Bike with a full helmet on.

The helmet didn't do shit for my shoulder, elbow, knees etc. I'm not sure if the padding would either honestly. I tried putting that stuff on once.. was really bulky. I felt like I was wearing a superhero outfit. 

I feel like people should just do their own risk assessment and enjoy their time.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I wear a helmet and it's saved me a couple times. I've had 7 concussions through mx racing and bmx, I would just
rather stay on the protective side now. I've ridden without it a couple times and it's not really a big deal either.


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

I always wear a helmet. Snowboard helmets are comfy! They're warmer than hats, and they fit better, too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

HELMET!!!! I questioned it " a bit" until I cracked a helmet on a rail, and realized that would have been my skull :dizzy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aflimacon said:


> I always wear a helmet. Snowboard helmets are comfy! They're warmer than hats, and they fit better, too.


Yeah, there's that. In really crap conditions, with a helmet and a face mask of some kind and goggles, it's almost like being in a space suit.

Who'd have thought that snowflakes could hurt that much at speed?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> So far just shredlife and myself?
> Glad this turned into a safety gear comparison and encouragement thread lolol


Ya! It sure looks like the vast majority, at least of those of us who cared to comment, are all pretty fond of our noggin protection! :dunno:

I went without mine once and that was during the first 3 months I was riding. Nothing happened. No real close calls or anything. It just seemed prudent, it is comfortable to me, definitely warmer, got my in helmet music, and i have bonked my head hard a few times while wearing it, so despite the fact that with my big gourd I look a bit like "Punkin' Head! I guess I'll continue to wear it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Ridin' up the chair....dudes making fun of my lid. The sun makes an appearance and starts melting all the ice that's collected on the chair and the towers. Right on cue.....chunk of ice nails guy on top of his beanie. Instant karma.......pretty sure I giggled a little bit.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rode without a helmet for about 8 years, Bought one to be a good example for my kid, I hated it at first but with time got used to having it on, havent been without one since. I barely notice its on these days, its just part of the equipment now.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I make my son wear protective gear so I wear it as example. I wear a spine guard when riding steeper lines with more rock/cliff exposure and trees. I always wear padded shorts, every day. I always wear a helmet. I don't even feel right without a helmet and shorts any more. It feels more natural to have it than not. I also wear level gloves with wrist guards unless its a pow day. 

My son wears a helmet every day. If he forgets it he walks back home to get it. He wears upper body armor for big mtn comps.


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

I went without for the first couple seasons. I only grabbed one because it was a really good sale, figured for $60, why not give it a try. It's was pretty light and warm so I kept wearing it. No pads for me, although my girlfriend swears by her azzpad. She probably would've stopped snowboarding by now without it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't. 
I have tried in the past but I also felt all bobblehead, plus it is awkward with my neck warmer. I am way more comfortable and warm in my toque. And my head is big and shaped weird so a helmet that sits just above an average guys brow sits like 2 inches above mine. And they make me feel like a kook.

But when my little girl starts hitting the slopes with me I guess I will finally break down and get one. But I can't see my self wearing it 100% of the time...Guess I'll see if I actually might like my next one.

I also know I am really in the minority not wearing one, last year while waiting in a big line up for the chair my GF pointed out some other guy and I were the only 2 not wearing one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Some people do have a hell of a time finding a helmet that fits their noodle. I would find that frustrating too.

The bobble head thing really should not be an issue anymore. Most helmets these days barely weigh more than a beanie. The fit is the big thing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Some people do have a hell of a time finding a helmet that fits their noodle. I would find that frustrating too.
> 
> The bobble head thing really should not be an issue anymore. Most helmets these days barely weigh more than a beanie. The fit is the big thing.


From all the brands I tried, Giro is the only one that is comfortable for me. 
Was frustrated when I was looking for a kitesurf helmet... Not a big selection, none did fit. Use an old Giro snowboarding helmet now for kiting :huh:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Well*

I got hit by a car. A helmet probably wouldn't have helped in that situation. I got hit by a snowmobile, broke my arm and 2 ribs, saved myself from a bad bad bad concussion with a poc helm. Wear one.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I say every year that i'm going to start wearing helmet but never wear it haha. I do own one tho!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I've ridden with a helmet for the last 10 years. I'd be dead if it weren't for my helmet. Had a nasty crash a few years ago that broke my helmet and gave me a mild consussion. I'm pretty sure that I'd have died without it.

In the last few years, I've started wearing Level gloves (have wrist protection built in) & crash shorts. I bought a pressure suit for upper body, but I only wear it if I'm going to be a park rat for the entire day.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't wear pads or anything, but I do wear a helmet. They DO protect you, but I can't force you to wear one if you chose not to. I'm used to it now. It keeps me nice and warm and I have a little "perch" to put my goggles when I take them off. If I pull my hood over my helmet, I feel impervious to the weather. I was out in 0-degree weather with a ton of wind once, but I barely felt it with my helmet, hood, and ski mask. I dunno if I could have achieved that with a ski mask or a beanie. :dunno: I like my helmet.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

I wear a helmet but no pads. I wear:

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

pricey but very very light. I picked up a previous years model last year for less than half msrp.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I never wore a helmet until 2 years ago when I got a $5k concussion that I cant even remember... it was on the first day of the season and I don't even remember the fall. Since then I havent done a single run without it.. though I admit that makes me feel pretty damn hot during spring.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I decided to wear a helmet after seeing The Crash Reel, seeing what so many people have gone through I'd be stupid to not wear one. Plus I got a job at a ski resort working in the snow so I'm forced to wear one, but it's okay if others don't.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Helmet, Docmeters, Demon Impact Shorts and this year I am adding Demon impact vest with the spine protector since I had a compression fracture last year.

Sucks wearing all the gear but I am too old and have to many kids that depend on me to be laid up anymore. If I was in my twentys I probably would not wear anything, come to think of it I didn't.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Helmet only here. Only been wearing a helmet 2 years or so, other than contests/events. Had way too many concussions, should've been wearing one all the time. Bern fits my head perfectly, don't even realize I'm wearing it now.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone wear mouth guards? 
I've been debating wearing one in the park. With my luck I can see myself face planting a rail and losing both front teeth.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Helmets aren't going to save you from brain damage above a certain speed. Something like 15 MPH. What they DO save you from are nasty cuts and scrapes on your head/face.


Yeah.... don't listen to this guy as he doesn't know what he's talking about :icon_scratch:. A properly designed compressed styrofoam helmet will do a lot for helping absorb and dissipating some of the kinetic energy from a fall. There is no magic speed that helmets at which helmets suddenly stop being effective and even if there were, it would be a hell of a lot faster than 15 mph (stay in school, kids).

Snowboard helmets give you less protection than say, a motorcycle helmet, and a bit more than a bicycle helmet. They give you one less thing to worry about when you are on the hill pushing the envelope a little bit.

Overall not a bad idea when you're spending the entire day sliding down a mountain of ice with a wooden plank strapped to your feet (what could go wrong?)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is like 20mph...

His statement is actually not that far off. There is a well known sports injury doctor who has made that same statement. Though it has more to do with hitting a solid object like say a tree at 15-20mph. He is for helmets btw.

There is still protection and glancing blows other less direct impacts still benefit from a helmet. You should be realistic about what sort protection you are getting.


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

Only a helmet for me. Ever since my buddy's cousin cracked his head open on a rail and had to be airlifted out, I figured I'd rather invest in a $50-$100 helmet than pay a fat medical bill.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I just wear a helmet but I've been considering pads. That ass rape feeling is not fun and I'd like to not ever feel that ever again.


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess im the only one so far that wears armor head to toe. Helmet, Armor jacket, wrist guards, hip pads, and knee pads...might as well snowboard in a bubble =( lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a quote about a helmet protecting you from say hitting a tree at 30 mph.



> So, whilst helmets may help reduce the incidence of minor and moderate head injuries and lacerations they may be less able to protect the foolhardy skier who pushes his or her limits and who (inadvertently) ends up wrapping themselves around a tree at typical skiing speeds. To give a stark example, biomechanics have demonstrated that in order to protect the head against a direct impact blow at 30 mph, with currently available materials, a helmet would need to be at least 18cm thick, 50cm wide and weigh 5kg+. Hhhmm….stylish. Radar data collected from ski areas suggests most intermediate skiers regularly travel at much higher speeds than this.....


http://ski-injury.com/prevention/helmet


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

tspkenneth said:


> I guess im the only one so far that wears armor head to toe. Helmet, Armor jacket, wrist guards, hip pads, and knee pads...might as well snowboard in a bubble =( lol


I'm close.
Same upper body protection, but only a tailbone pad for lower body. Don't like the restrictive feeling of padded shorts.
That may change once I start riding rails more this season.



killclimbz said:


> Here is a quote about a helmet protecting you from say hitting a tree at 30 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> Helmets for snow sports - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


Excellent website btw.
He has a whole section on wrist injuries in snowbaording and recommends wrist guards generally.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a great site. I've used it researching a few things snowboard and ski injury related.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It is a great site. I've used it researching a few things snowboard and ski injury related.


yea, but i couldn't find anything for powder wood priapism, so..... :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> yea, but i couldn't find anything for powder wood priapism, so..... :dunno:


Rub it out...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> yea, but i couldn't find anything for powder wood priapism, so..... :dunno:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I believe the "_Only Known Cure_" for that, is an extended period of time riding "Balls Deep" in the snow!  (_I think it has something to do with letting your dangle dip in the cold!_)



killclimbz said:


> Rub it out...


...just be sure to _wax it _first! :laugh:


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

I like adding speakers to my ear cuffs and then wear the helmet mostly for that reason but usually go without it because, I too, feel a bit bobble headed sometimes and I think the helmet I have makes me look like a TMNT and as a 46 yr old man that is not flattering. I think if I got the right one I would wear it all the time. What is a good weight for a helmet. I know the lighter the better but what is light. 


Edit: if my posts seems choppy it is because I often ramble and have to trim them up a bit...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tspkenneth said:


> I guess im the only one so far that wears armor head to toe. Helmet, Armor jacket, wrist guards, hip pads, and knee pads...might as well snowboard in a bubble =( lol


No way I would ever do this... I know myself well enough that I'd convince myself that I'm safe and end up doing something stupid and painful.:laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

after 30 seasons with nothing, i'm considering a helmet this winter...had a few close calls last winter that got me thinking, and my kids are like WTF, why us and not you? lol...
i know its gonna bug the shit out of me for the first few weeks but i suppose i should...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tspkenneth said:


> I guess im the only one so far that wears armor head to toe. Helmet, Armor jacket, wrist guards, hip pads, and knee pads...might as well snowboard in a bubble =( lol


I don't have the wrist guards, but pretty much everything else. Of course, I'm _ancient!_


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CassMT said:


> after 30 seasons with nothing, i'm considering a helmet this winter...had a few close calls last winter that got me thinking, and my kids are like WTF, why us and not you? lol...
> i know its gonna bug the shit out of me for the first few weeks but i suppose i should...


Way back when I decided to go with a helmet, I was worried about the same thing. I didn't really notice it. The big difference for me was how much warmer I was. I had to lighten my base layers by quite a bit. Which was great. They are like a beanie on steroids in that regard. 

Lots of super light helmets out there. Finding the one that fits you comfortably is the trick for sure.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'll need to shop around for sure...i am a real hothead too, a neckwarmer as 'chimney' tube on my head has been my m.o. for years.....


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. For those that hate em, try and pick up a Smith Maze. They are what converted me because it's so lightweight. Also getting a proper fit was key.

This thing has saved me more times than I can count. I'll try and dig up the gopro video for yalls, but I was cruising at Alpental one day and somehow ended up getting blasted off my toe edge and sent upside down and backwards directly into a tree. Still got me pretty good, but I would really hate to think about what would have happened without my helmet.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> For those that hate em, try and pick up a Smith Maze. They are what converted me because it's so lightweight.


I was thinking of the Maze as well for someone looking for a lightweight helmet.
Also check the new Giro Montane. Only 380 grams.:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, the Maze is nice. It is what I am rocking these days. It still has to fit your noodle though.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hopefully this works. Feel free to yuck it up at my moaning at the end... I could have left it raw and added another minute of whining at the end but I decided to spare ya!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2433672446765&l=5904757701303953602


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> Hopefully this works. Feel free to yuck it up at my moaning at the end... I could have left it raw and added another minute of whining at the end but I decided to spare ya!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2433672446765&l=5904757701303953602


Yup.
The moaning was quite funny.:laugh:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Really got motivated to always wear a helmet after what happened to Kevin Pearce and now one of his friends Squid(Luke mitrani) just had a pretty bad head injury in the pipe.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

but weren't they both wearing helmets?

anyhow, i picked up my first skateboard 17 years ago. about 3 years after that, i got a concussion and broke my collarbone while bombing a hill. i wore a helmet for a few months following, and it wasn't so much that i didn't like the helmet, but it was so tempting to say, "fuck it, i'm wearing a helmet, who cares!" and try stupid shit just because i wanted to. i went over my limits a lot, and caught more wreck than normal because of that.

i think above safety gear, being conscious of your limits and not pushing yourself when you have shit on your mind, or are tired, upset, etc... will help from sustaining serious injuries.

i'm sure safety gear helps, and freak accidents are just that... i basically posted this thread because you never know who's wearing shit under their gear. when i ride, it seems that not many people on the hill are wearing helmets, but it seems like everyone except shredlife that posted in this thread does?!?!?!

kind of strange, no?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most backcountry riders I go out with wear a helmet. Not so much to protect yourself from hitting a tree, but from hitting something under the snow that you may tumble into. You don't have ski patrol marking off hidden obstacles or closing runs that don't have enough coverage out there. 

Whenever I am by the resort a large number of people are rocking helmets. There is also a large number that don't.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do notice I don't duck for (supposedly) tiny branches when I have my helmet on. Last year some stranger behind me in the lift line grabbed my head and pulled out a 8 inch stick that was lodged in my helmet. I slammed into a branch I didn't duck for pretty hard that run.

I quit being lazy after that. 

Haha.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

RightCoastShred said:


> Really got motivated to always wear a helmet after what happened to Kevin Pearce and now one of his friends Squid(Luke mitrani) just had a pretty bad head injury in the pipe.


They are blasting 15+ feet out of a solid ice halfpipe doing crazy flips and spins. I'm honestly surprised more pipe riders aren't seriously injured every season with the level of riding that has to go down.

I wanted to post that video of me up because it shows that shit can happen even when you're not pushing your limits.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I do notice I don't duck for (supposedly) tiny branches when I have my helmet on. Last year some stranger behind me in the lift line grabbed my head and pulled out a 8 inch stick that was lodged in my helmet. I slammed into a branch I didn't duck for pretty hard that run.
> 
> I quit being lazy after that.
> 
> Haha.


I may be even worse. I don't even duck I just look down for a second and let the branches hit the top of my helmet. I should probably stop doing that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jibfreak said:


> They are blasting 15+ feet out of a solid ice halfpipe doing crazy flips and spins. I'm honestly surprised more pipe riders aren't seriously injured every season with the level of riding that has to go down.
> 
> I wanted to post that video of me up because it shows that shit can happen even when you're not pushing your limits.


Didnt notice it posted anywhere but luke mitrani had a cervical spinal cord injury anf not a head injury the other day in NZ. Fortunately he was able to take some steps today.....

A helmet would not have helped him in thia case either way.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I wear a Bern Baker Hardhat, and I also wear Hillbilly impact shorts. I actually been plagued with injuries. I've had back surgery, and ankle surgery related to snowboarding. My family actually thinks I'm crazy to even be riding again. So I will try to do it safely. Plus I'm 35 and I can't afford to be hurt, I guess is the real reason


----------



## wafflesarefun (Jan 11, 2013)

i never wore a helmet or pads when i was first learning... the helmet wasn't needed i felt. but i wish i had pads to begin with! i'm a pretty tall guy and got pretty beat up while learning, i eventually bought pads for -everything-... wrist guards, elbow pads, knee pads, butt pads, helmet, etc... i found out that it was wayyy too much and inhibiting me from learning.

after learning, i found that wearing a helmet was essential, especially if you are going at any decent rate of speed. banged my head up pretty good the first time i wore the helmet, and have never taken it off since. i still wear wrist guards and sometimes wish i wore my knee pads, but usually don't wear much else than that.

as far as pads go, you can go spend a ton of money on good stuff, but i just wore volleyball pads for 10bucks, and it was glorious.

when i try jumping this season, i'll probably put some back on 

i'd rather be the guy wearing pads, than the guy in the hospital.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Argo said:


> I make my son wear protective gear so I wear it as example. I wear a spine guard when riding steeper lines with more rock/cliff exposure and trees. I always wear padded shorts, every day. I always wear a helmet. I don't even feel right without a helmet and shorts any more. It feels more natural to have it than not. I also wear level gloves with wrist guards unless its a pow day.
> 
> My son wears a helmet every day. If he forgets it he walks back home to get it. He wears upper body armor for big mtn comps.


This. The same, other than: no spine guard, and add knee pads for comfort. I HATE dropping to my knees while waiting for someone and it turns out to be a patch of ice...my old-man knees hurt all the time as it is


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

I never wore a helmet at my little hometown ski hill, should have. However, if I had it to do over again I would have worn wrist guards the whole time. You might fuck your head up snowboarding, you WILL fuck your wrists up.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

After many concussions I've finally wisened to wearing a helmet. I've been wearing knee pads for 7-8 years.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> I never wore a helmet at my little hometown ski hill, should have. However, if I had it to do over again I would have worn wrist guards the whole time. You might fuck your head up snowboarding, you WILL fuck your wrists up.


Yeah I have gloves with wrist protection. And I wear a helmet if I'm boarding difficult runs, off piste or hitting some jumps, but not on the easier/slower runs.


----------



## Miles (Jan 9, 2013)

Padding, haven't worn any since I started snowboarding.

Helmet I'll wear on days I plan on trying new tricks or know im gonna spend my entire day in the park. If its one of those casual days I'll just throw a beanie on and some headphones. Helmets saved my head a few times, especially those nice gopro videos you get where all you see is the camera go straight into the ground and about 30 seconds of footage of it tumbling down the mountain.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Never worn pads, not planning on it anytime soon, those are for kids, newbies, or the elderly.... Helmet yes


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Oddly enough, I didn't wear a helmet when I was first learning, but shortly thereafter I bought one and haven't gone without since, except maybe on the occasional very warm spring groomer days when I'm taking it easy. I shave my head so I need something up there and I figure it might as well offer some protection. I also wear impact shorts and wrist guards most of the time in the park. Apologies in advance for those who've seen it, but this was my head injury incident a couple seasons back (here is the original thread with the details):






I basically got a concussion and a 4-hour blackout despite wearing a helmet (replaced it after that also), but I'm still glad I was wearing it. As others mentioned, they do have a limited range of protection, and fortunately the rate of head injuries in snowboarding is actually relatively low, but I really don't mind wearing one anyway. If you wear one, just remember to avoid the "moral hazard", i.e. ride as if you're not wearing a helmet. Jasper Shealy, one of the most respected helmet researchers, details it here.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I've always rocked the helmet, but due to elbow scarring will also start to wear G-Form elbow pads. I've gotten a few concussions wearing my bucket, so I feel better knowing that I have it on.


----------



## Kata (Oct 24, 2013)

I wear neither. I don't wear helmets cause I get headaches and cold in them. I don't have pads therefor I don't wear them, if I had them I would wear them.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kata said:


> I wear neither. I don't wear helmets cause I get headaches and cold in them. I don't have pads therefor I don't wear them, if I had them I would wear them.


For the pads, you know that someone isn't going to just give them to you right?
You DO have to go out and buy them yourself.

I didn't want you to be operating under a bad assumption.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kata said:


> I don't wear helmets cause I get headaches and cold in them.


Doesn't wear a helmet cause it gives you a headache... :dunno: Maybe find one that isn't 2 sizes too small?!? I find helmets WARMER than toques. They actually cover the ears better.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought the same thing about the getting cold part. I had to change what I wore as baselayers because my helmet was so much freaking warmer than my beanie. I just figured they were using a rockclimbing helmet or a hard had.


----------



## Kata (Oct 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Doesn't wear a helmet cause it gives you a headache... :dunno: Maybe find one that isn't 2 sizes too small?!? I find helmets WARMER than toques. They actually cover the ears better.


Well it's been like that since I was 8 years old, I've tried different brands and sizes.



GreyDragon said:


> For the pads, you know that someone isn't going to just give them to you right?
> You DO have to go out and buy them yourself.
> 
> I didn't want you to be operating under a bad assumption.


I know that, no worries. What I meant is that I haven't seen a need in buying pads, but if I had some I would make use of them.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Apr 9, 2013)

I always recommend new riders wear as much gear as they can afford... Number one reason people don't progress after the first day is because they're tired of falling and hurting.. If u fall and get up without hurting to bad you won't be so afraid at riding and trying to turn or go a a little faster.. Been wearing a helmet since I started over 8 years ago.. It's saved my head several times.. Especially one time when I hit a tree... The side of the helmet caved in but I walked away from it. Don't wear wrist guards anymore, but I wear long johns with knee pads and a tailbone protector.. Pretty much part of the kit. Have fun and be safe out there this season!


----------



## ziggyx (Sep 13, 2013)

I wear a helmet, knee pads, impact shorts and sometimes wrist guards. The helmet has saved me several times in the past. One time I was really grateful for was when I slipped on a patch of ice and my head hit the ice hard. Got the shorts and knee pads after I hit my tailbone badly doing a rail... It was hurting really bad for about a month and didn't go away till after the season was over. 

Been meaning to get upper body protection also.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wear a helmet and wrist guards too. One thing I'm considering this season is some sort of upper body armor. The falls I took last year damaged my shoulder ligaments. Felt my shoulder pop in and out a couple of times and I would like to protect it a little this year but not actually sure if body armor would work for that? Anyone know?


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

The first thought after reading comments was: "Soon I will fall too bad or hit a tree and definitely will have to buy protection" )))


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> I wear a helmet and wrist guards too. One thing I'm considering this season is some sort of upper body armor. The falls I took last year damaged my shoulder ligaments. Felt my shoulder pop in and out a couple of times and I would like to protect it a little this year but not actually sure if body armor would work for that? Anyone know?


Probably not too much dude. Body armour can help protect you from soft tissue damage, bruises, cuts and grazes etc but it's not going to hold you together. 

I always wore body armour while riding motocross but I still managed to pop my shoulder out on occasion. 

The best protection is to try to build up the muscles in your shoulder a bit so they can hold your shoulder together better. If the ligaments/tendons are a bit stretched then strengthening the muscles can help compensate for most of that.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Probably not too much dude. Body armour can help protect you from soft tissue damage, bruises, cuts and grazes etc but it's not going to hold you together.
> 
> I always wore body armour while riding motocross but I still managed to pop my shoulder out on occasion.
> 
> The best protection is to try to build up the muscles in your shoulder a bit so they can hold your shoulder together better. If the ligaments/tendons are a bit stretched then strengthening the muscles can help compensate for most of that.


Yeah, that's what I thought. I've been working on strengthening the shoulder muscles all Summer as part of a physio program. We'll see how it goes this season...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kata said:


> Well it's been like that since I was 8 years old, I've tried different brands and sizes.


Not that I'm trying to push helmets, but maybe try a bunch on again? One of the things I always look for in helmets is an adjustable ratchet at the back. So the helmet itself doesn't have to be that tight, the adjustment at the back makes it fit right. 

You may just have a really odd shaped head!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just got the POC 2.0 VPD jacket.
If you like the idea of d30 padding, this jacket is the best imo.
VPD is POC's version of d30, and this jacket has a full back protector, full chest protector, shoulder pads, and elbow pads all using the VPD protection.
Very light mesh panelling holds it all together.

Great piece for an old dude who's gonna get into the park alot this year!

(Yah, it's expensive though...)


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Helmets aren't going to save you from brain damage above a certain speed. Something like 15 MPH. What they DO save you from are nasty cuts and scrapes on your head/face.
> 
> I grew up wearing one, but only do so now for branches in the trees. I kinda feel naked without it. I also hate wet goggles. I find your gogs get more wet when you lift them up on a beanie when its snowing.


is this really true? i mean like after 15mph, the effects of a helmet being safe is negated?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

theorist said:


> is this really true? i mean like after 15mph, the effects of a helmet being safe is negated?


I think the theory is something like "you're fucked if you run headfirst into a brick wall at 15 mph or above, helmet or not". That said, I've never run headfirst into a tree, my head hits are usually if I'm falling some other way and bonk my head on the way down. The impact speed is likely much lower than 15 mph for the majority of snowboarding head hits.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Your safer wearing a helmet there's not much arguing against it, I have always worn one and feel baked without one. It has saved me from certain concussions and a few rails and corners of boxes. My only problem is that it can get itchy. I'd rather protect my brain than look cool, I'm not sure why pros don't either as I have seen multiple concussions and head smacks on vids that could have been avoided or at least lessened with a helmet. But then again if I hit a tree at 60 my helmet will become a literal brain bucket. Still, it protects against bumps and bruises I'd rather not have. :dunno:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

I think a lot of people underestimate the protection a helmet affords*. And also way underestimate the long term effects of multiple concussions and impacts, so even if the former weren't true, it affords massive benefits anyway IMO.

Good recent doc on this, hard to watch at times: #HelmetsAreCool on Vimeo


* Obviously that's not meant to diminish the dangers of people overestimating it either!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> my head hits are usually if I'm falling some other way and bonk my head on the way down. The impact speed is likely much lower than 15 mph for the majority of snowboarding head hits.


 this makes me think you need a helmet for just walking around.

<3

I only took a few runs the first day this year and smacked my head pretty hard. I usually do that the first week and I'm gtg the season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ski-injury.com has the low down on helmet effectiveness. It is something like 15 mph for a blunt impact. Which most of us easily exceed that speed. You are better protected with one than without. 

If you are one of those who ramps up the chances they take because they are wearing a helmet/pads whatever it is. Then there probably isn't much benefit for you. You can certainly push limits but some people just like to push it further than they should because they have protective gear on.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Ski-injury.com has the low down on helmet effectiveness. It is something like 15 mph for a blunt impact. *Which most of us easily exceed that speed.* You are better protected with one than without.
> 
> If you are one of those who ramps up the chances they take because they are wearing a helmet/pads whatever it is. Then there probably isn't much benefit for you. You can certainly push limits but some people just like to push it further than they should because they have protective gear on.


Perhaps. But the kinds of injuries that do serious damage don't just happen at high speeds. See the vid I posted above - Danny Toumarkine didn't get injured at wild speeds, it was completely innocuous. And, in his words, completely preventable if he'd worn a helmet.

I totally agree on your point about pushing limits just because you have protective gear. To be honest, and this isn't a debate I normally engage in, it's why I support wearing a helmet from the start. You don't to past past safe limits due to gear if you are used to always wearing said gear.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> this makes me think you need a helmet for just walking around.


Here's what I wear when I'm not at the hill!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Here's what I wear when I'm not at the hill!


Sure, but that's court=ordered to protect the citizens!
:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Perhaps. But the kinds of injuries that do serious damage don't just happen at high speeds. See the vid I posted above - Danny Toumarkine didn't get injured at wild speeds, it was completely innocuous. And, in his words, completely preventable if he'd worn a helmet.
> 
> I totally agree on your point about pushing limits just because you have protective gear. To be honest, and this isn't a debate I normally engage in, it's why I support wearing a helmet from the start. You don't to past past safe limits due to gear if you are used to always wearing said gear.


I wasn't discounting low speed hits at all. I wear a helmet every time I am out. Lots of riding, especially in trees and powder where you are really not moving much faster than 15 mph. Plus, helmets do deflect glancing blows. Like eating shit at high speed but not being stopped by an object that doesn't move much, like a tree or lift tower. Bouncing off the snow and sliding and all. Helmets definitely help with those types of shots even if your are doing 50+ MPH. I know this...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Sure, but that's court=ordered to protect the citizens!
> :laugh:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually only wear my helmet when I know I'll be riding through the trees. Aside from that, I usually avoid it. I find myself riding more balls to the wall when I do wear it and a little bit less cautious. The two concussions I have gotten from riding were both when I was wearing a helmet (not in trees) :dunno:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

areveruz said:


> I usually only wear my helmet when I know I'll be riding through the trees. Aside from that, I usually avoid it. I find myself riding more balls to the wall when I do wear it and a little bit less cautious. The two concussions I have gotten from riding were both when I was wearing a helmet (not in trees) :dunno:


Perhaps you would have ridden safer if you weren't wearing the helmet. Or perhaps your injuries would have been worse...



killclimbz said:


> I wasn't discounting low speed hits at all. I wear a helmet every time I am out. Lots of riding, especially in trees and powder where you are really not moving much faster than 15 mph. Plus, helmets do deflect glancing blows. Like eating shit at high speed but not being stopped by an object that doesn't move much, like a tree or lift tower. Bouncing off the snow and sliding and all. Helmets definitely help with those types of shots even if your are doing 50+ MPH. I know this...


We're on the same page so.

Anyway, I'll step away - it's not a topic I feel comfortable discussing on here 'cos it's too emotive a discussion. It was just that the whole long term impact and damage caused by concussion is something I am acutely aware of of late and is getting increased exposure, thankfully, so that drew me in initially.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I weaf a hellnut to protect myself from mysleef...causd learnt dat I lkz to hurtz meslef


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're gonna wear a helmet........use the chinstrap. Every time I go up, I see a couple people with straps flappin' in the wind.


----------



## SmartBase (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never worn pads or helmets and I don't see myself changing that any time soon, unless I start riding like Xavier De Le Rue or something.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> If you're gonna wear a helmet........use the chinstrap. Every time I go up, I see a couple people with straps flappin' in the wind.


I always buckle up my chinstrap, but it doesn't actually strap around my chin... But my helmet fits my head perfectly, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

i've never worn a helmet in 25 years of snowboarding. i only knocked my head once, when i was 16 trying a b/s 180 over a fence and hung up and got flipped over. there weren't helmets back then anyway. 

i'd probably wear one if I rode the super pipe or the massive jumps, tho. i wear one vert skating. sometimes I think I should get one just to wear as a hat since I'm old now and therefore a kook anyway. but they feel too weird when i try them on.


thought i'd bump this ancient thread just to say that


----------

